# Werkzeugempfehlungen, was erleichtert euch die Arbeit und überzeugt euch



## vollmi (13 Mai 2013)

Ich dachte mir, so ein Thread fehlt noch.

Manchmal stolpert man so über Werkzeug dessen Wert sich Einem erst mit der Zeit erschliesst.
Und vielleicht ist das genau das welches ein Anderer eigentlich auch sehr gut brauchen könnte.

Ich fang mal an:
Dremel Versatip Gaslötkolben



Ich habe vorher mit einem Weller Gaslötkolben auf der Baustelle gearbeitet. Meine Güte das sind Welten. Beim Weller hab ich mir immer vorher überlegt, "muss ich wirklich Löten, kann ich nicht was basteln?". Seit dem Versatip, hey das löt ich mal gschwind. Das Teil startet so sauschnell und zündet zuverlässig. Kein Manuelles Katalysatorvorheizen mehr, bis man endlich mit Löten anfangen kann.
Dabei hab ich mir den nur gekauft weil er hübsch aussah und mit nichtmal 50€ erstaunlich billig ist.

Das Zweite:
Fluke 771/772/773


Das Teil ist nun einfach mal der Superhammer. 
Bei uns wars erstmal ne Diskussion ob ich mir das anschaffen darf. Habs dann einfach gemacht auf die Gefahr hin das der Chef böse wird.
Was soll ich sagen, das Teil hat sich schon nach zwei Wochen bezahlt gemacht.
Nicht mehr vor einer Strommessung erstmal n genauen Plan machen welche Schutzeinrichtungen man überbrücken muss dass man nicht fürs Strommessen erstmal die Kältemaschine runterfahren muss weil sie wegen Fühlerfehler in Nothalt geht.

Oder als mir der Kunde nicht geglaubt hat das ich die Kondensatorventile wirklich nicht ansteuere sondern diese durch den Netzdruck aufgedrückt werden und darum der Wasserverbrauch so hoch ist. 

Einfach Zange anklemmen und sie misst die 4-20mA ohne Probleme. Keine Schleife auftrennen, keine passenden Klemmen raussuchen, nix dergleichen.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Mai 2013)

Werkzeug ???? Ich bin Programmierer und wo ich bin hat gefälligst ein Schlosser und ein Elektriker in nächster Nähe neben mir zu sein. Was die dann an Werkzeug haben ist mir egal. Und wenn es grade nix zu schlossern oder zu elektrikern gibt dann holen dir mir halt nen Kaffee.......


----------



## FvE (13 Mai 2013)

Genau die richtige Einstellung.
Für was gibt es die Hufschmiede und Kabelaffen denn


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2013)

FvE schrieb:


> Für was gibt es die Hufschmiede und Kabelaffen denn



Auf jeden Fall nicht um meine Profibuskabel anzuschließen. Ich will die nur noch in den Schrank gezogen haben. Sollte da jemals wieder einer mit nem Taschenmesser und 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 daran gehen. Werde ich ihn mit den grossen Kabelbindern auspeitschen und das Video auf Youtube hochladen. Zur Abschreckung.


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Mai 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht um meine Profibuskabel anzuschließen. Ich will die nur noch in den Schrank gezogen haben. Sollte da jemals wieder einer mit nem Taschenmesser und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn gegen dieses einwandfrei funktionierende Werkzeug?
Ich habe 3 verschiedene Abisolier- und ein paar abmantelwerkzeuge. Nichts funktioniert so gut, wie die gute alte Abisolierzange 
Zur Not haben Raucher wie ich auch noch ein Feuerzeug dabei. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man damit auch sehr schnell und gut abisolieren, sogar noch leitungsschonender!

Achso, hier mein Beitrag:







Universalschere:

Zwar etwas sehr banales und günstiges und eigentlich ncihts besonderes. Jedoch aber unersetzbar für mich.
Die Teile schneiden (wirklich Problemlos) bis 5x2,5mm² sauber durch ohne abzustumpfen.

kleiner Tip: Als Dosenöffner unbrauchbar, musste danach eine neue besorgen 

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Mai 2013)

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/974/085/536/536085974_777.jpg

Fehlt nur noch die Taschenlampe und man ist perfekt ausgerüstet

@ KingHelmer: Dosen öffnen geht damit auch


----------



## Sps-rookie (13 Mai 2013)

Auch immer ganz praktisch um Kabelbinder sauber abzuschneiden.


----------



## TommyG (13 Mai 2013)

Hi Freaks

mit einer

http://s2.postimg.org/2xc7y4jfo/DSCF0003.jpg


Silikon Auspresspistole und entsprechendem Dichtmittel kann man so manche Fehlstelle beheben.

Leider sieht es schnell unprofessionell aus, also immer in Maßen anwenden...  Silikon macht das schon...

Den kleinen Elektronik Seitenschneider habe ich auch immer am Mann, besonders zum gratfreien Beschneiden von Kabelbindern.

Für die Profibus Leitung darf nat das Koax Tools, also mit dem Profibus Klingensatz nicht fehlen.

und ein guter Schraubendreher, welcher sowohl in die 2,5er Schraubklemmen, als auch in die Wagos pastt..

Zum Schluss noch ein kunstoffhammer, fürs Grobe...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2013)

TommyG schrieb:


> http://s2.postimg.org/2xc7y4jfo/DSCF0003.jpg



Muskelkraft? Iihhh!


----------



## borromeus (13 Mai 2013)

Ich mach das anders: ich stelle mich mit nem Elektrikerschraubenzieher mit willigem Blick in einen Schaltraum, fummel bissl herum, schau hilfslos herum bis mich ein Blick trifft, dann sage ich:
"Burschen ich bin 44 Jahre, kann in der Nähe nix mehr sehen.... geh seids doch so gut....."


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2013)

DUSPOL mit Drehfeldanzeige --- unverzichtbar

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007K512ZU


----------



## JesperMP (13 Mai 2013)

Profibus und Profinet Kabel tools für eine Saubere Entmantelung und Entschirmung auf einmal:




Bekommt man von Siemens oder Phoenix Contact.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Mai 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Werkzeug ???? Ich bin Programmierer ..


Dann sind deine Tools (der Name sagt es) deine Werkzeuge  !


----------



## doublecee (13 Mai 2013)

Der Laptop-Trolley der Wahl
http://www.swissgear.de/WENGER-Trolley-PATRIOT-silver-mit-separater-Notebooktasche_p572_x2.htmhttp://

und für jeden Programmierer der sich nich zu schade ist mal n Kabel umzuklemmen

http://www.wera.de/catalog_de.html?L=0&file=/de/schraubendreher_kraftform_kompakt_vde.html

passt auch das noch rein! Das Wera-MacGyver-Set kann sich vom Nutzwert wie auch von der Qualität echt sehen lassen!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Mai 2013)

sowas ist praktisch, wenn man ströme an motoren oder heizzonen messen muss.
das multimeter habe ich eh immer dabei.

http://www.datatec.de/shop/pix/a/n/Chauvin_Arnoux-p01120309.jpg

sowas braucht jetzt nicht jeder, aber ich fand es immer ganz praktisch

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...mometer-Optik-81-30-bis-260-C-mit-Fixierlaser


----------



## repök (14 Mai 2013)

Mein allerbestes und tollste werkzeug:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Mein allerbestes und tollste werkzeug:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20703



Das habe ich auch Zuhause, ist aber sehr aufwendig zum
jeden Kunden mitzunehmen.


----------



## vollmi (14 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch Zuhause, ist aber sehr aufwendig zum
> jeden Kunden mitzunehmen.



DAs gehört in den Werkvertrag unter "Bauseits vorhanden"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch Zuhause, ist aber sehr aufwendig zum
> jeden Kunden mitzunehmen.




Wenn du demnächst dank TIA sowieso mit 2 27"-Monitoren unterwegs bist fällt das Teil gar nicht mehr auf ......


----------



## repök (14 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch Zuhause, ist aber sehr aufwendig zum
> jeden Kunden mitzunehmen.



also für das ding ist eigentlich immer platz im auto, schwieriger wirds dann schonmal mit wasser auf der baustelle


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.lichtline.com/produkte/led-akku-leuchten/mylux-mini-professionell.html

Geniales Gerät für Arbeiten ohne Steckdose in der Nähe.


----------



## hucki (14 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> DUSPOL mit Drehfeldanzeige --- unverzichtbar


Und wenn der dann noch die Widerstandsmessung integriert hat, wie dieser



	

		
			
		

		
	
FLUKE T140 / Unitest 2000 GAMMA

bin ich glücklich, denn ich spar' mir meist das Multimeter.


----------



## Larzerus (15 Mai 2013)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bet...ugkoffer_Flyünftiger-7142990-5505031-0-0.html

Nen guten Werkzeugkoffer sollte auch jeder Inbetriebnehmer haben. Weill je nachdem in welchem Entwicklungsland man gerade arbeiten muss. Ist es besser es selber zu machen als sich auf einheimische Fachkräfte zu verlassen.


http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bet...e_mit_Wechselmagazin-7150940-5501080-0-0.html

Und selbst wenn man nur mit Rucksack unterwegs ist nen Schraubenzieher brauch man immer.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bet...raftform_Kompakt_VDE-7190190-5507021-0-0.html


----------



## LT005 (15 Mai 2013)

der kleine Lebensretter von Fluke:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/122014/Fluke-LVD2-Multi-Tester-CAT-IV-600-V
kein Tag mehr ohne


----------



## thomass5 (17 Mai 2013)

Um mal irgendwas schnell festzudübeln...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Um mal irgendwas schnell festzudübeln...


Du bist aber kein SPS-Programmierer oder Automatisierungstechniker?  Schleppst Du tatsächlich solche Koffer mit Dir 'rum?

Harald


----------



## thomass5 (17 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...  Schleppst Du tatsächlich solche Koffer mit Dir 'rum?
> 
> Harald



...nur wenn ich befürchte, ich muss selbst was festdübeln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...nur wenn ich befürchte, ich muss selbst was festdübeln.



Da hast du doch irgend etwas falsch gemacht. Ich habe für solche Fälle immer
eine Packung Kaugummi dabei, hält solange ich auf der Baustelle bin


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hast du doch irgend etwas falsch gemacht. Ich habe für solche Fälle immer
> eine Packung Kaugummi dabei, hält solange ich auf der Baustelle bin



Wir haben 99 eine Dichtheitsprüfanlage in der Türkei aufgestellt.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme festgestellt, dass der Vakuumenddruck von 0,02mbar nicht erreicht wird.
2 Tage Fehlersuche und dann festgestellt, dass eine Schweißnaht an einem Flansch undicht ist.
Nachschweißen in der Türkei zu riskoreich ... Mechaniker drückt seinen Kaugummi drauf und dicht wars.

Haben dann das Ersatzteil von Deutschland geschickt, wurde aber nie eingebaut.

Also Kaugummi ist schon ein nützliches Tool


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Mai 2013)

Wenn sogar schon im Kernkraftwerk Leitungen mit Klebeband, Folie und Besenstielen geflickt werden, nichts ungewöhnliches:

http://www.upi.com/blog/2013/05/02/...-with-masking-tape-broomsticks/7181367502559/


----------



## clr brain (24 Mai 2013)

Ich kann jetzt zwar spontan (ausser dem Leatherman und nem Korkenzieher für später) nichts beisteuern, mache mir aber doch sorgen wegen meiner Kofferraumbeladung wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese.

Ich bin zwar nicht den braven und typischen weg über den Techniker oder Ingenieur gegangen, bin aber durchaus als SPS-Programmierer unterwegs! Die Sache ist nur... wenn bei dem Umbau oder der Erweiterung mal wieder sonst niemand mitgeschickt wird, ziehe ich auch meine Leitungen selber und hänge auch mal fast kopfüber von der Decke... Abwechslung macht schon spaß!

Aber mal ehrlich, mache ich was falsch oder sind wir nur seeehr unterschiedlicher Meinung?

Gruß aus M an der R
Sebastian


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2013)

clr brain schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt zwar spontan (ausser dem Leatherman und nem Korkenzieher für später) nichts beisteuern, mache mir aber doch sorgen wegen meiner Kofferraumbeladung wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese.
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht den braven und typischen weg über den Techniker oder Ingenieur gegangen, bin aber durchaus als SPS-Programmierer unterwegs! Die Sache ist nur... wenn bei dem Umbau oder der Erweiterung mal wieder sonst niemand mitgeschickt wird, ziehe ich auch meine Leitungen selber und hänge auch mal fast kopfüber von der Decke... Abwechslung macht schon spaß!
> 
> ...




Jetzt sag nicht du machst dich auch noch dreckig dabei ..........................


geht ja gar nicht .......


----------



## clr brain (24 Mai 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht du machst dich auch noch dreckig dabei ..........................
> 
> 
> geht ja gar nicht .......




Ich wasch mir aber auch immer erst die Finger bevor ich den Korkenzieher benutze!


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Mai 2013)

ich hatte mich mal in diesem Forum über Dixi-Klo auf Baustelle beklagt, das zwischen Schlammbergen stand. Klage wurde nur belächelt...

...aber inzwischen ists so, dass ich erst komme, wenn meine Kollegen die Baustelle als bewohnbar melden. Und nicht schon dann, wenn der Kunde der Meinung ist, dass es soweit sei.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Mai 2013)

eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft, den betreffenden Thread wiederzufinden...

zum Thema: vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Wohnmobil zulegen. Keine Überraschung im Hotel und keine langen Wege zur Baustelle und ein ganz privates Klo.

Und viel Platz für Kaffeemaschine, Standheizung, Liegesessel am Proggie-Tisch etc.

Mitreisende Kollegen können nebenan ins Zelt!!!

...muss ich als nächsten Dienstwagen beantragen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich hatte mich mal in diesem Forum über Dixi-Klo auf Baustelle beklagt, das zwischen Schlammbergen stand. Klage wurde nur belächelt...



Du meinst bestimmt hier http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/35067-saetze-aus-dem-projektgeschaeft-die-zum-kotzen-sind-4.html

Jetzt sag aber nicht gleich wieder der Thread war nicht da!


----------



## van (25 Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir neulich eine kleine Stirnlampe gekauft. Für dunkle Schaltschränke. 

http://www.daenischesbettenlager.de/shop/stirnlampe-led.html


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt sag aber nicht gleich wieder der Thread war nicht da!


dochdoch - als ich nach DIXI-Klo suchte, da hatte ich doch damals Dixie-Klo geschrieben.


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Mai 2013)

Ich habe dieses kleine Schätzchen seit einger Zeit im Einsatz. Seit dem muss ich kein Netzwerkkabel mehr mit mir herum schleppen. Einfach mit der Steuerung verbinden und über WLAN drauf zugreifen. 
Spannungsversorgung entweder über Akku (4h), USB oder Steckdose. Notfalls kann man auch einen 3G Stick anschließen und übers Internet drauf zugreifen. 
Vorallem in Anlagen bei denen man selbst mit einem 20m Ethernetkabel nicht mehr auskommt hat sich diese kleine Kiste schon sehr bewährt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Mai 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses kleine Schätzchen seit einger Zeit im Einsatz. Seit dem muss ich kein Netzwerkkabel mehr mit mir herum schleppen. Einfach mit der Steuerung verbinden und über WLAN drauf zugreifen.
> Spannungsversorgung entweder über Akku (4h), USB oder Steckdose. Notfalls kann man auch einen 3G Stick anschließen und übers Internet drauf zugreifen.
> Vorallem in Anlagen bei denen man selbst mit einem 20m Ethernetkabel nicht mehr auskommt hat sich diese kleine Kiste schon sehr bewährt.



Ganz tolle Sache, habe ich in ähnlicher Weise auch schon eingesetzt.
Problematisch wird das nur, wenn der Kunde keine "privaten" Wlans zulässt, weil er Angst um seine eigenen hat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Mai 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses kleine Schätzchen seit einger Zeit im Einsatz. Seit dem muss ich kein Netzwerkkabel mehr mit mir herum schleppen. Einfach mit der Steuerung verbinden und über WLAN drauf zugreifen.
> Spannungsversorgung entweder über Akku (4h), USB oder Steckdose. Notfalls kann man auch einen 3G Stick anschließen und übers Internet drauf zugreifen.
> Vorallem in Anlagen bei denen man selbst mit einem 20m Ethernetkabel nicht mehr auskommt hat sich diese kleine Kiste schon sehr bewährt.




Hast du mal eine Typbezeichnung von dem Ding ?


----------



## vollmi (27 Mai 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses kleine Schätzchen seit einger Zeit im Einsatz. Seit dem muss ich kein Netzwerkkabel mehr mit mir herum schleppen. Einfach mit der Steuerung verbinden und über WLAN drauf zugreifen.



Ganz ähnlich handhabe ich es auch. Allerdings mit dem Teil:
http://www.wiedemann-is.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p313_ubiquiti-picostation-m2hp-wlan-mini-access-point-ap-2-4ghz-mimo-1000mw-high-power-airmax.html

Nur wegen der super Reichweite.

mfG René


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Mai 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Typbezeichnung von dem Ding ?



Link zur Herstellerseite


----------



## PiceaAbies (28 Mai 2013)

Ich liebe Torx-Schrauben an Sensorhalterungen und Motorklemmbrettern


----------



## Sinix (29 Mai 2013)

WLAN Router hab ich auch im Einsatz, weitere needful things:

- Lösehilfe Pneumatikschläuche http://www.google.de/imgres?q=festo+schlauch+l%C3%B6ser&client=firefox-a&hs=kIo&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1920&bih=906&tbm=isch&tbnid=OudSXvADwFNZ6M:&imgrefurl=http://www.festo-didactic.com/de-de/lernsysteme/komponenten-und-zubehoer/pruefungsmaterial/loesehilfe-fuer-pneumatikschlaeuche.htm%3Ffbid%3DZGUuZGUuNTQ0LjEzLjE4LjEwNDMuMzU2Nw&docid=rRDz38Xig5YZuM&imgurl=http://www.festo-didactic.com/ov3/media/customers/1100/00057429001075223496.jpg&w=200&h=225&ei=giylUanPEKj50gXgwYDQDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=231&dur=1512&hovh=180&hovw=160&tx=108&ty=51&page=1&tbnh=151&tbnw=131&start=0&ndsp=69&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:84

- Dreikantschlüssel für Schmersal Sicherheitsschalter
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Dreikantschl%C3%BCssel+Schmersal&client=firefox-a&hs=T08&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1920&bih=906&tbm=isch&tbnid=SV_55xVP6PxMCM:&imgrefurl=http://www.lieferanten.de/produkt-Dreikantschluessel.html%3Fseite%3D1%26limiter%3D10&docid=CNIiMMn6CNHqyM&itg=1&imgurl=http://img4s3.schaefer-shop.de/produkte/10/01/36/90/msde10013690ah1.jpg&w=200&h=200&ei=GC2lUdKuDrSk0AWU14DYAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=420&vpy=238&dur=6220&hovh=160&hovw=160&tx=114&ty=73&page=1&tbnh=146&tbnw=145&start=0&ndsp=76&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:93

- Rittal Multischlüssel (Dreikant,Vierkant,Schaltschrank,Flaschenöffner usw)

- USB-Stick mit SD(mini-SD) Einschub
http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mCo4SZ8vB031GdB9LZ6yDTA.jpg

- Taschenlampen-App

- Mini-Inbusschlüssel für Reedkontakte

- Wago 222 (schnelle Klemme für Brücken) 
http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/pict/271164514518_2.jpg

- optional Notebooksicherung
http://cdn3.hitmeister.de/media/2009/06/11/item/14/26/54/91/item_L_14265491_101284691.jpg

- optional USB-Ventilator
http://www.office-netshop.de/shop7/images/products/main/logilink-usb-notebook-ventilator-mit-schwanenhals-silber.jpg


----------



## SoftMachine (29 Mai 2013)

.
Wow, was für eine Link-Liste !


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Mai 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Wow, was für eine Link-Liste !



Jo aber das wichtigste fehlt

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/775282/USB-Kaffee-Waermer-Silber


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

@Audsuperuser

Dann schon lieber so ein Teil:

http://www.amazon.de/Bodum-TRAVEL-PRESS-Edelstahl-Kaffeebereiter/dp/B0054K1YQA/ref=pd_sim_hg_3

So lange warm hat bisher keine Tasse gehalten und wenn man grob gemahlenen 
Kaffee hat, dann kann man mit der Tasse gleich direkt Kaffee kochen. Irgendeinen
Chinesischen Heißwasserhahn wird es auf Baustelle schon geben.


----------



## ohm200x (29 Mai 2013)

@IBFS: Schicke Farbe ;-)


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

Ich habe den in der Farbe "Limette", aber da steht bei AMAZON so ein sinnloses Text in der Rezension... daher.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Audsuperuser
> 
> Dann schon lieber so ein Teil:
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte auch schon mehrere solcher Becher.
Problem war, dass man an den letzten Schluck nicht ran kam ohne den Deckel abzuschrauben.
Und nach ein paar mal Spülmaschine war er undicht, und der Kaffee tropfte auf die Hose.
Dazu kommt noch, dass er nicht unter den Kaffeeautomaten in der Firma passt. :-(


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

@Audsuperuser

Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen das Teil in die Spülmaschine zu tun.


----------



## Hanni (2 Juni 2013)

Mein Wekrzeug: ein Telefon mit der Nummer eines Handwerkers gespeichert.


----------



## mnuesser (2 Juni 2013)

Meine Werkzeugliste:
Wiha Werkzeugsatz, den Spannungsprüfer und die unwichtigen PZ kram hab ich raus geworfen, dafür noch Sechskant bestellt:
http://www.wiha.com/germany/Onlines...o-Saetze/2831T16-slimVario-Starter-Set-16-tlg

Knipex Zangenschlüssel um mal nen ini zu korrigieren:
http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500

Knipex Elektronik Seitenschneider:
http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=group_detail&parentID=1367&groupID=1483

Profibus-Tester, um von vorneherein gutes Netz zu haben:
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...tallationsqualitaet-und-protokollanalyse.html

Multimeter aus China, zuverlässiger Begleiter seit mehreren Jahren
Multitool, passt genau in den Doppelbart von Rittal  http://www.leatherman.de/product/Skeletool_CX
Lautsprecher fürs Hotelzimmer, gibts günstiger in der USA, als Warenrückläufer für 190$ bekommen http://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-and-p...undlink-bluetooth-mobile-speaker-ii/white.jsp

Passend dazu immer ein HDMI Kabel dabei für die Flat-Tvs

Meine Maus: Der Vorgänger von dieser... http://www.logitech.com/de-de/product/performance-mouse-mx?crid=7

Mein neuer Kaffeebecher von Ikea : Hemlig... gibt leider kein Produktinfos dazu, nur soviel: passen zwei Becher rein, leicht zu reinigen...

Achja, ich leg grundsätzlich alle Bus-Systeme selber auf!
Als Ersatz immer 4 neue Busstecker je System dabei.
Meine Finger werden auch mal dreckig... das ist so gewollt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juni 2013)

Kein Fehler ist auch sowas.

http://www.cle-berufsbekleidung.de/images/product_images/popup_images/33_0.jpg

Schützt vor Kälte und Verletzungen, und ist gefühlsecht


----------



## van (8 Juni 2013)

Wenn man öfters mal an "PCs" ohne angeschlossene Tastatur/Maus arbeiten muss.

Cherry Compact Tastatur mit Trackball oder Touchpad 2x PS2
http://www.amazon.de/Cherry-Compact-Tastatur-mit-Trackball/dp/B0006GAVIO

Und dazu einen PS2 to USB Adapter, nicht alle Industrie PCs haben eine funktionierende USB Schnittstelle
http://www.amazon.de/Perixx-PERIPRO...=8-4&keywords=Logitech-Tastatur+Trackball+ps2

Und wenn man dann noch zusätzlich zum deutsche Tastatur Layout kleine Aufkleber mit dem englischen Layout anbringt, findet man auch die Sonderzeichen


----------



## maxi (8 Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, so ein Thread fehlt noch.
> 
> Manchmal stolpert man so über Werkzeug dessen Wert sich Einem erst mit der Zeit erschliesst.
> Und vielleicht ist das genau das welches ein Anderer eigentlich auch sehr gut brauchen könnte.
> ...



Das 771 habe ich mir auch bestellt 
die Gaslötkolben haben alle von mir schon als Standard erhalten


----------



## thomass5 (8 Juni 2013)

http://m.conrad.de/ce/de/product/81...50-C-Loetspitzen-Art-Lieferumfang-Meisselform

Ist eine gute alternative wo offenes Feuer nicht gern gesehen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://m.conrad.de/ce/de/product/81...50-C-Loetspitzen-Art-Lieferumfang-Meisselform



Naja die Angabe die 350 möglichen Lötungen sind schon sehr, sehr optimistisch.
Ausserdem kein Wechselakku und sehr lange Ladezeit ... Bei uns sind die Teile sehr schnell in der Schublade verschwunden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Junior (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo, als unverzichtbares Werkzeug habe ich hier eine Empfehlung
http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweiz...atulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Bitte ließt auch die wertvollen Kundenrezensionen.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## LT005 (21 Juni 2013)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo, als unverzichtbares Werkzeug habe ich hier eine Empfehlung
> http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweiz...atulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> Bitte ließt auch die wertvollen Kundenrezensionen.
> 
> MfG  Günter.




Hut ab! ein echtes literarisches highlight


----------



## Sinix (26 Juni 2013)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo, als unverzichtbares Werkzeug habe ich hier eine Empfehlung
> http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweiz...atulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> Bitte ließt auch die wertvollen Kundenrezensionen.
> 
> MfG  Günter.



Bist du damit schon durch die Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen :s18:


----------



## Wutbürger (26 Juni 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Bist du damit schon durch die Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen :s18:


 
Bedienungsanleitung nicht gelesen, oder was soll die blöde Frage?

"Aktiven Tarnmodus" einschalten und gut ist!


----------



## Sinix (30 Juni 2013)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Bedienungsanleitung nicht gelesen, oder was soll die blöde Frage?
> 
> "Aktiven Tarnmodus" einschalten und gut ist!



Na Na Na, Nun nicht gleich in Wut ausbrechen... auf Grund der vielen Kundenrezessionen ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt,
offensichtlich haben die Käufer dort den Tarnmodus nicht gefunden oder auch nicht the fucking manual gereaded :twisted:


----------



## vollmi (28 August 2013)

Was für Monitore nehmt ihr eigentlich zu Inbetriebnahmen mit? Ich schlepp immer einen relativ grossen und schweren 16:9 (1920x1080) Monitor mit. 
Jetzt habe ich aber diesen hier gesehen:
https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CFUQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fh10010.www1.hp.com%2Fwwpc%2Fpscmisc%2Fvac%2Fus%2Fproduct_pdfs%2FU160_15_6-inch_LED_Backlit_Monitor_AMS_Datasheet.pdf&ei=O9IdUo6CBpG2hAfrq4E4&usg=AFQjCNEfHjc2XwYuAM78DGEJ2ifeF7_2Xg&sig2=zU3s8K556P7mjRGxLHHOgg
Für knapp 120$ 
Allerdings nicht einen Lieferanten in DE oder CH  Und die Auflösung ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Aber für die Datenpunktliste nebenbei im Blick haben würds ausreichen.

mfG René


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 August 2013)

Interessant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wird das Ding über USB angeschlossen, nix VGA oder DVI
Kauf das ding Gerät Rene, und berichte.
Wenn es was taugt, kauf ich es auch


----------



## LargoD (29 August 2013)

Fraglich, ob es das Teil schon gibt. In der Überschrift und im Text steht 15.6 inch, In den technischen Daten dann 23 inch, da wäre das Ding innen größer als außen.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## hucki (29 August 2013)

LargoD schrieb:


> Fraglich, ob es das Teil schon gibt.


Wahrscheinlich jedenfalls nicht in unseren Breiten:


			
				http://www.golem.de/news/hp-u160-hewlett-packard-bringt-usb-display-1301-96705.html schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Anfrage von Golem.de erklärte eine Hewlett-Packard-Sprecherin, dass es das Display HP U160 im Wirtschaftsraum EMEA nicht geben wird. EMEA ist eine Abkürzung, die für Europe (West- und Osteuropa), Middle East (Naher Osten) und Afrika steht.


----------



## vollmi (29 August 2013)

Es sind ganz klar 15.6Inch. Allerdings egal wo ich es bisher probiert habe zu ordern. Nach Europa liefern sie nicht. Nichtmal die Ebay Seller.

Ich bau mir jetzt selbst einen tragbaren Monitor. Fertig schluss aus. Vom Preis her wär das Teil echt gut, klar die Auflösung könnte besser sein.

Lenovo hat auch sowas im Angebot. Allerdings wirds mit 14" schonwieder reichlich klein.
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/product-and-parts/detail.page?&DocID=PD015702

Da kann ich auch mein iPad als zweitmonitor nehmen.

Das Ding könnt auch was werden:
http://blog.laptopmag.com/asus-mb168b-portable-monitor

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (10 September 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt Kickstartprojekt beteiligt. Ein 1920x1200er notebookdisplay hatte ich noch. Jetzt schicken sie mir mal das Adapterboard. Erfolgsversprechend. 
Für das Board drucke ich mir noch n passendes Gehäuse dann ist das ready für die Baustelle.
http://www.able-hd.com/order.html

Das Notebookdisplay ist inklusive Rahmen wiegt grade mal 400g
http://www.akkubattery.net/lg-phili...lige-154-zoll-aufloumlsung-wuxga-p-27314.html

mfG René


----------



## jankerflo (12 September 2013)

Hallo erstmal, ich möchte ich hier kurz was vorstellen und euch was Fragen: 

Wir bei LineMetrics hätten dafür eine Lösung mit der Sie via Plug&Play (+einigen Sensoren) die Produktionsdaten binnen 15 Minuten in Ihrem Webbrowser haben. Diese Daten können dann entweder online oder wie gewohnt mit Excel ausgewertet werden. Nach der Erhebung kann unser "Werkzeug" wieder an uns retourniert werden oder für den dauerhaften Einsatz in der Produktionsstätte verbleiben.

Wir von LineMetrics haben ein „Werkzeug“ entwickelt das es ermöglicht durch einen einfach zu verwendender Datenlogger, Digitale & Analoge Signale von Maschinen zu sammeln. Diese werden dann via. GSM an die Server von LM geschickt und können unabhängig vom Computersystem im Browser ausgewertet und analysiert werden. LineMetrics Prinzip

Ich weiß, in diesem Forum sind zu 99% SPS Spezialisten und ihr löst diese Aufgabenstellungen meist mit einer SPS, aber genau hier sehe ich Potential. 

Wir entwickeln gerade Bausteine für unterschiedliche SPS Hersteller, mit dem es möglich sein wird die Daten von einer SPS direkt in unser System zu senden (Internetverbindung erforderlich).  Das heißt wenn man eine Maschine Monitoren will, nimmt man seine lieblings SPS, holt sich die Daten rein und übergibt diese an unseren Baustein. Die gesamte Auswertung usw. kann dann von dem Parametriert weden der was wissen will :  Und muss nicht durch Hartcodiertet stand alone Access Auswertungen usw. gelöst werden.  

Wir wollen uns jetzt mit SPS Herstellern zusammen tuen und als Promo Aktion unser Service für einen gewissen Umfang gratis zur Verfügung stellen, daher möchte ich hier Fragen ob ihr an so etwas interessiert wärt und vor allem bei welchen SPS Herstellern ihr dieses Service gerne sehen würdet. (Der Baustein für Siemens ist schon in der Test Phase) 

Herzlichen Dank, mfg Florian

Ach ja und hier könnt Ihr euch ein Bild von unsere Lösung machen: 
http://www.linemetrics.com


----------



## dentech (12 September 2013)

Hi,

ich würde sagen, das gehört hier überhaupt nicht hin. Verschieben in die Werbung.


----------



## acid (14 September 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es sind ganz klar 15.6Inch. Allerdings egal wo ich es bisher probiert habe zu ordern. Nach Europa liefern sie nicht. Nichtmal die Ebay Seller.



Ich hab mir den HP U160 vor ein paar Wochen aus den USA besorgt, bei uns hat man keine Chance den zu bekommen. 
Die Auflösung könnte besser sein und ist auch weit geringer als die des Hauptdisplays, aber um nebenher eine Tabelle, Datenbank, PDF oder das Wetter zu beobachten reicht es allemal.

Das Gerät hat eine Schutzhülle, die man aufklappen kann, diese dient auch gleichzeitig als Halterung wenn man den Monitor aufstellt. Von der Größe her passt es mit etwas Tetris-Geschick auch in die Notebooktasche. 
Strom sowie Daten bekommt er über USB (Der Monitor selber hat einen Mini-USB Anschluss), Treiberinstallation funktioniert unter Windows 7 automatisch und völlig problemlos.
Etwas ungeschickt finde ich, dass Der Anschluss auf der rechten Seite ist, das beiliegende USB-Kabel wirkt dabei etwas kurz, wenn man den Monitor an der linken Seite des Notebooks anschließen aber rechts aufstellen möchte, dann ist das Kabel definitiv zu kurz. Gut, so ein Kabel kostet nicht die Welt, aber trotzdem...

Helligkeit des Displays ist gut, auch in einem hell beleuchteten Raum ist es gut lesbar und spiegelt nicht oder nur ganz minimal. 

Alles in allem: für den Preis ist das Gerät gut, man braucht nicht fünf Kabel um es anzuschließen und es ist recht kompakt, ich würde es wieder kaufen.

Edit: Gekauft hab ich es hier:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/330923347180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Versand hat nicht ganz zwei Wochen gedauert.


----------



## mnuesser (14 September 2013)

ich glaube der hier gefällt mir besser, ist leichter, 14" bei gleicher auflösung wie die anderen usb-monitore...
und da ich in zwei wochen wieder in der usa bin, wirds nen schnapp
http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-ThinkVision-LT1421-Widescreen-Monitor/dp/B005L2NA54/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


----------



## al3x (29 Januar 2014)

ich schau mich zZ auch nach nem USB Monitor um, mir würde der hier gut gefallen:
http://www.cyberport.de/asus-mb168b...rer-full-hd-usb-3-0-monitor-6135-06S_552.html

15,6 Zoll und Full HD, genauso wie das Field PG. Und dabei nur 8 mm dick und 2 Kilo schwer


----------



## tnt369 (29 Januar 2014)

Den Asus mit FullHD hab ich seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.
Er könnte allerdings noch einen Ticken heller sein.
Außerdem läuft er bei mir nur an USB3.0, an der USB2.0 hab ich ihn nicht zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## vollmi (29 Januar 2014)

Ich hab den jetzt auch schon einige Zeit im Einsatz und er läuft einwandfrei, sowohl an der usb2 wie auch usb3 Schnittstelle.

Aber ich denke das liegt an der zur Verfügung gestellten Strommenge.
Bei Amazon findet man die Monitore am besten und am Lager verfügbar bei diversen Lieferanten.

mfG René


----------



## magier (30 Januar 2014)

Eine bunte Mischung an Schrauben sollte man dabei haben:







(ggf. den Beitrag nach FUN verschieben )


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Januar 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Eine bunte Mischung an Schrauben sollte man dabei haben:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 23119
> Anhang anzeigen 23120
> ...



He Du das ist ein Programmiererforum, kein Hufschmiedforum.
Soetwas würden wir nicht mal in die Hand nehmen, geschweige denn im Koffer mit uns rumschleppen


----------



## SchneiderCC (28 März 2014)

bei IBs setzte ich immer mehr USB-Kameras ein, bspw. USB-Endoskop oder USB-Mirkoskop, den Taster rausgelötet und auf die SPS gelegt, so kann ich auch bei komplexen Anlagen über Stunden und Tage Prozesse beobachten und auch Fehler finden die nur alle 1000 Teile auftreten. Was mir noch fehlt ist eine Software mit der ich von USB-Kameras in Endlosschleifen Videos aufnehmen kann, (da schmiert bei langen Aufnahmen mein Laptop ab) vielleicht hat jemad einen Tipp?


----------



## marlob (28 März 2014)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> bei IBs setzte ich immer mehr USB-Kameras ein, bspw. USB-Endoskop oder USB-Mirkoskop, den Taster rausgelötet und auf die SPS gelegt, so kann ich auch bei komplexen Anlagen über Stunden und Tage Prozesse beobachten und auch Fehler finden die nur alle 1000 Teile auftreten. Was mir noch fehlt ist eine Software mit der ich von USB-Kameras in Endlosschleifen Videos aufnehmen kann, (da schmiert bei langen Aufnahmen mein Laptop ab) vielleicht hat jemad einen Tipp?


Hört sich interesant an. Welche Kameras hast du genau? Also welche Marke/Typ?


----------



## SchneiderCC (28 März 2014)

Endoskop von Conrad Bestellnr. 631769, kostet 50€ und erfüllt seinen Zweck, auf dem Laptop habe ich dann noch eine Batch-datei über den Taskplaner am laufen das die mir alle offenen Bilder schließt.


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2014)

Wäre das nicht ideal über nen Pi zu handeln? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## van (29 März 2014)

Ich suche etwas was einen pre Trigger unterstützt. 

Sprich wenn die Sps einen Fehler ausgibt will ich wissen was die 30 Sekunden davor passiert ist. 



Um Kameras oder Sensoren mal schnell in einer Maschine zu befestigen habe ich einen Magic Arm von manfrotto 

http://www.manfrotto.de/magic-arm-m-feststellknopf


----------



## BoxHead (29 März 2014)

van das klingt zwar unmöglich ist es aber nicht. Man müsste die Kamera in einer Endlosschleife aufnehmen lassen (so eine Art Umlaufspeicher) und wenn es zu dem Fehler kommt stoppt man die Aufzeichnung.


----------



## van (29 März 2014)

Klar, in die Vergangenheit schauen geht nicht. Man muss schon dauernd aufzeichnen. 

Als Azubi vor 10 Jahren musste musste ich sowas mal mit einem Festpattenvideorecorder aus dem Übetwachungsbereich machen. Der konnte dann Zeitmarken ins Video setzen. War aber sehr umständlich zu bedienen ...


----------



## BoxHead (29 März 2014)

Im Falle eines Crashs kann man dann den Film ganz langsam zurück laufen lassen, so eine Art Explosionszeichnung für die Mechaniker die es wieder richten dürfen.


----------



## SchneiderCC (31 März 2014)

@mnuesser: das wäre sicher mit einem pi möglich, da ich bisher aber wenig Linux-erfahrung habe wäre für mich eine andere Lösung schöner.  

@van der Halter sieht etwas stabiler aus als meine Kabelbinder-Schwanenhals-Endoskop-lösung

Ich such auch wie van einen pre-trigger mir würde es aber genügen einfach immer 10 minuten in einer Endlosschleife aufzunehmen und wenn ein Fehler passiert könnte ich das Video von Hand stoppen. Kennt da jemand eine Software vielleicht aus dem Überwachungsbereich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

Vielleicht ist von IBH die Osci Cam das Werkzeug was du brauchst:
http://wiki.ibhsoftec.com/de/S5/S7_für_Windows:OsciCAM®


----------



## vollmi (30 Juni 2014)

Ich such schon lange sowas in der Art:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-x-Brawa-Sc...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item27e61aa888

Aber halt als Leerrolle wo ich dann für den Notfall meine standardlitze draufwickeln könnte ohne dass sie sich verheddert.
Kennt da jemand die Bezeichnung für diese Plastikrollen? Ist ja dasselbe was man auch um die Entlötlitze hat, nur etwas grösser.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (21 Februar 2016)

So neues Hilfsmittel besorgt.





Damit bleibt man bei der Inbetriebnahme auch bei kalter Witterung schön warm


----------



## mnuesser (21 Februar 2016)

da kann ich die hier auch wärmstens empfehlen:http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...nter_Herren/DETAILPAGE&saveCustomerType=false


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2016)

Mauspad

Mein neustes "Werkzeug". Die Bewertung vom 10.1. ist von mir


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Februar 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mauspad
> 
> Mein neustes "Werkzeug". Die Bewertung vom 10.1. ist von mir



Beheizte Motorsägenkgriffe machen ja durchaus Sinn, aber wofür braucht man ein beheiztes Mouse-Pad?
Wenn dann sollte doch die Maus beheizt sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Beheizte Motorsägenkgriffe machen ja durchaus Sinn, aber wofür braucht man ein beheiztes Mouse-Pad?
> Wenn dann sollte doch die Maus beheizt sein.



Ich arbeite mit Trackballs und wenn das Ding lange genug auf der Platte steht ist es auch schön warm. Ausserdem kannst du mal die ganze Hand auf das Pad legen


----------



## vollmi (16 August 2016)

Ich hab da mal etwas neues zugelegt. Zufällig auf Ebay draufgestossen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILLIAMP-CU...490945?hash=item4191c52641:g:TWsAAOSwrklU9uRO

[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]

Wirklich günstiger Current loop simulator. Da kann man sich auch n paar davon kaufen und streitet sich nicht immer ums teure Fluke.


----------



## LargoD (16 August 2016)

Was ähnliches benutze ich auch, nämlich das hier.
Das Teil kann sogar zweidraht und dreidraht-Geber zum Test mit Spannung versorgen.
Gruß
Erich


----------

